# TMC Micro Habitat CRS



## jimmy james (27 Sep 2011)

This is my first shrimp tank. Its about 8 weeks old, and I used matured water from another tank to speed up the cycling process. ph 6.8, gH 4, kH 3, temp 23'C, Plants taken from other tanks, pogostemon helferi, fissidens fontanus, blyxa japonica, Taxiphyllum barbieri, microsorum pteropus narrow and micranthemum micranthemoides. Decor was wood left over from previous scapes so I don't think the layout will be winning any competitions any time soon.   The plants seem fine at the moment with out any TPN+ and liquid carbon. I had 5 cherries in there for 4 weeks which have already produced a batch of offspring so have moved all bar one adult on and now added 10 CRS, there's also an assassin snail clearing up some rogue snails. Water changes are 40-50% weekly with remineralised RO water. I think the general consensus is that TNP+ is ok with CRS but i'm unsure of liquid carbon? Any way hope you like it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (3 Oct 2011)

I like it!


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

Grown in a tad this will look good .


----------



## Anderwrw (11 Jan 2012)

Just picked one of these up today for £40 can't wait to set it up at the weekend do you have any pics of the tank now how has it grown in?


----------



## malawistu (12 Jan 2012)

jimmy james said:
			
		

> TNP+ is ok with CRS but i'm unsure of liquid carbon? Any way hope you like it.



I use easy carbo in my shrimp tank and all is fine


----------



## malawistu (12 Jan 2012)

jimmy james said:
			
		

> TNP+ is ok with CRS but i'm unsure of liquid carbon? Any way hope you like it.



I use easy carbo in my shrimp tank and all is fine


----------



## jimmy james (12 Jan 2012)

Hi tank isn't looking too good. After a month, the top level of the substrate disintegrated and the pump was blowing the debris round the tank causing a fine dust over the plants. I moved the shrimp onto a bigger tank. I found when I did do weekly 20-30% water changes, as the water level came over the rear sponge it caused more debris to rise up through the media adding to the mess in the tank when the pump was turned on again. The dust has stifled the growth of the plants so its looking pretty manky. I'm about to re scape using ADA amazonia as a substrate. Will keep you posted. 

Has anyone else had this problem with the TMC aquasoil?


----------



## Sentral (13 Jan 2012)

Hi,

I love these little tanks! As been said, will look lovely once grown in.

CRS can be really sensitive to liquid carbon, lower doses may be fine but will more than likely result in reduced broods or no breeding at all. So it all depends on if you want to focus on breeding shrimp or lusher plant growth.

Is this the stuff you have? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-aqu ... -5465.html If so, I'd be interested as I was planning on using this for my rescape!


----------



## jimmy james (15 Jan 2012)

Thats the stuff, it came with the tank kit.


----------



## Emyr (16 Jan 2012)

Really like that little tank. Bit more layering of substrate, raise the wood up a bit and add something to the foreground and I think it would be perfect.


----------



## Otto72 (16 Jun 2012)

> Water changes are 40-50% weekly with remineralised RO water


What do you mean by remineralised RO water, is that RO water that has extra minerals added that you bought seperate?

Nice tank btw


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jun 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> > Water changes are 40-50% weekly with remineralised RO water
> 
> 
> What do you mean by remineralised RO water, is that RO water that has extra minerals added that you bought seperate?
> ...




Most people cut their tap water with RO water to provided the level of hardness they require. Or some minerals are available if tap water is low in TDS too.

Such brands as mosura have Mosura mineral plus to bring the TDS into an acceptable range.

Regards,


----------



## Otto72 (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Most people cut their tap water with RO water to provided the level of hardness they require. Or some minerals are available if tap water is low in TDS too.
> 
> Such brands as mosura have Mosura mineral plus to bring the TDS into an acceptable range.



Thanks for the heads up Whitey89, btw what product do you treat your water change water (RO or Tap or RO/Tap mix) for your shrimp tank. I used to use a regular water conditioner from my lfs for my betta tank water changes last year but I'm assuming you use different products for shrimp water changes?


----------

